# AirPods Max se déconnectent 1 fois au bout de 20 sec à chaque utilisation



## nicob789 (5 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Mes AirPods Max, en plus de ne jamais se connecter directement à l’iPhone (je suis toujours obligé de les connecter manuellement dans le centre de contrôle), se déconnectent d’un coup au bout de 20 secondes d’utilisation à chaque fois que je les utilise. Je suis donc contraint de les connecter manuellement deux fois à chaque utilisation : une fois lorsque je les met sur la tête et une fois supplémentaire au bout de 20 secondes lorsqu’ils se déconnectent comme à chaque fois. On est donc sur le comble de ce qu’est censée apporter la connexion de la puce H1 par rapport à un casque Bluetooth classique que j’avais avant (Bose 700 pour ne pas le citer, que j’ai renvoyé à Amazon car le AirPods Max est sorti au même moment et... je l’ai voulu et que j’ai craqué, mais le Bose 700 se connectait tout seul en une seule fois, lui).

D’autres utilisateurs ont ils le même problème ?

À cela s’ajoute le problème de la décharge accélérée lorsque je le range dans son étui... là aussi j’ai envie de dire, on est sur un comble de ce à quoi est censé servir cet étui concernant la préservation de la batterie.

Je précise que j’ai acquis mon casque (enfin «  ce » ****** de casque) en décembre et que j’ai du me le faire remplacer car le premier était tombé en panne au bout de 15 jours. Du coup avec ces deux nouveaux problèmes, ça commence à faire beaucoup à encaisser (bon, après, c’est vrai qu’il y a des choses plus graves dans la vie, hein je suis d’accord mais bon voilà...).

Je précise également que j’ai maintes fois réinitialisé complètement le casque pour les deux problèmes que j’évoque ici mais que les problèmes finissent toujours par revenir au bout de trois jours. 

D’où ma question : avez vous la même difficulté à connecter votre AirPods Max à chaque utilisation ? (Pour le problème de l’étui à la limite je m’en fiche, au point où l’on en est)

Et une autre question qui me vient comme ça : quel est le délai pour se faire rembourser le casque (pour s’acheter (ou plutôt ré-acheter) un vrai casque à la place) ?

Merci d’avance pour vos retours  et bonne nuit (et pardonnez mon ton volontairement ironiquement mesquin mais... ça fait du bien :-D).

Nicolas


----------



## LaJague (9 Février 2021)

vois directement avec Apple, te. pose pas de questions


----------



## MrTom (9 Février 2021)

nicob789 a dit:


> Et une autre question qui me vient comme ça : quel est le délai pour se faire rembourser le casque (pour s’acheter (ou plutôt ré-acheter) un vrai casque à la place) ?


Le délai est de 14 jours.


----------



## LaJague (9 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Le délai est de 14 jours.


ça dépend ou tu l'as acheté pour un retour sans explication

sinon SAV sans condition


----------



## Araulkhar (14 Février 2021)

Le sav malheuresement ne servira à rien il mon proposer un échange mais problème similaire .. je rencontre le même problème quand je l’appaire a chaque fois j’ai une déco quand j’écoute de la musique le casque reste connecté mais le son se coupe et continue de défiler ..

Par contre sur mon pc en Bluetooth aucun soucis idem sur ma ps5 en filaire sa deconne exclusivement sur les appareil Apple que se soit mon iPad Pro de 2018 ou mon iPhone 12 pro j’ai les meme soucis .

Je pense donc qu’une petite mise à jour réglera le soucis quand Apple aura trouver d ou il viens idem pour les soucis de recharge.


----------



## fredtess (14 Février 2021)

Exactement le même problème, il faut sans doute attendre une mise à jour, mais le problème de la batterie qui se décharge toute seule est plus problématique car elle va vieillir plus rapidement. Surtout j’ai envie de garder le casque car j’en suis très satisfait par ailleurs.


----------

